# miss fluffy



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she just wanted cuddles


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute! I love how fluffy she is


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just wish i could capture the exact fluffiness on camera though.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Shes so cute!! not letting a broken toe get in the way of her cuddles!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So cute


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Ahhhh, Dally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like she's really enjoying those cuddles! 

What a cutie!


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

What a sweety!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

She's Adorable!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! she lives for scritches... shes such a suck


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my! The most sweetest photos, ever! 
So happy to see that she is recovering quickly!

Maybe it's a fluffy, pearly, girly thing... Scout LIVES for scritches too!


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

She sure is a softy.
A good looking Pearl.


----------

